# Riverside County Sheriff OIS 12/31/21



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Lot's of interesting takeaways on this one!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Agreed Hush.... Like don't stand anywhere near a crazy guy in a huge pick up truck who really really wants to get away.


----------

